# What if there were a furry's only high school?



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

I think this topic existed a couple months ago.

What if there were a school with only furs in it? Would it be awesome or would it be REALLY awesome? :B


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

I would get expelled to go somewhere nice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind it, hehe the occasional gang rape in the shower rooms would be fun

/slight sarcasm?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

Yiff in the hallways.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

I would love it. Art classes teaching you how to draw yiff (awkward), furpiles in the halls (not cool), and awesome teachers!   From the last time this was posted: people ranking Forum Legend and up are allowed to be teachers! ^_^


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Someone design an adorable-but-smart uniform. NOW.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Think it would be kinda cool but we would get some serious shit about it if everyone knew.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yiff in the hallways.



More like yiff wallpaper on every square inch of the hallways, classrooms, etc. along with PLENTY of broom closets *wink wink*.



Seriman said:


> From the last time this was posted: people ranking Forum Legend and up are allowed to be teachers! ^_^



Good lord do you really want me to be a teacher?!


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

You mean the furry fandom as it is?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wouldn't mind it, hehe the occasional gang rape in the shower rooms would be fun
> 
> */slight sarcasm?*


:V I hope so.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wouldn't mind it, hehe the occasional gang rape in the shower rooms would be fun
> 
> /slight sarcasm?


I'd keep it as slight. I'm in that kind of mood right now... :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Someone design an adorable-but-smart uniform. NOW.



I can't design around the wings and the fluff on the goddamn sparkledogs. :[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

I like how the school gets sexual from the second post.
:U


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

I could only image what the wrestling team would degrade into.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Hell im in but there has to be some separation and such. I can see many problems occuring.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I could only image what the wrestling team would degrade into.



We'd be excluded from any and all games vs. other schools due to excessive homosexuality.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I could only image what the wrestling team would degrade into.



Would no longer be wrestling lol.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

The janitors would just be jizz moppers.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We'd be excluded from any and all games vs. other schools due to excessive homosexuality.



Moar like you'd all be elevated to Prefects.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We'd be excluded from any and all games vs. other schools due to excessive homosexuality.


Still be a fun-ass school...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Have a wrestling team banned from competition? Lol yiff period.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Basically a furry high school would be the FurAffinity Forums, only in a physical location.

So it'd pretty much be a normal high school. Only with tails.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

What about the rules and regulations? Wonder what they would be.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, at least no one would ever be sexually frustrated.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Think of what the band program would be like... Mine, at least is already obsessed with sex, short shorts, and homosexuality... XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The janitors would just be jizz moppers.



Good lord imagine the swimming pool....don't worry bout pissin' in it, it's already vile as it is >.>


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would love it. Art classes teaching you how to draw yiff (awkward), furpiles in the halls (not cool), and awesome teachers!   From the last time this was posted: people ranking Forum Legend and up are allowed to be teachers! ^_^



No.

Too many teachers.

10k and up is too few.

But I think 5k and up might still be too many.

Let's just go on pure awesomeness.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> a normal high school.


 -hiss-
Not again. NOT AGAI--


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 12, 2010)

Wouldn't matter to me.  Highschool has long since come and gone for me.  On Furcadia, such a thing exists.  They call it "Yiffy Highschool"...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> What about the rules and regulations? Wonder what they would be.



Mandatory yiffing between classes.



Scotty1700 said:


> Good lord imagine the swimming pool....don't  worry bout pissin' in it, it's already vile as it is >.>



OMFG that is gross.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

There wouldn't be any need for girls bathrooms or lockerrooms.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Kaitin said:


> Wouldn't matter to me.  Highschool has long since come and gone for me.  On Furcadia, such a thing exists.  They call it "Yiffy Highschool"...


Furcadia is STILL around? ;__;


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Mandatory yiffing between classes.



But then you have the freshmen. They would be scared as fuck if a big guy was paired with them lol.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> But then you have the freshmen. They would be scared as fuck if a big guy was paired with them lol.



Haha, yeah. Freshmen always get bonded.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't drop the soap.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

High school. The first real time I Light something on fire to cause Chaos and Disorder.

Crap, In all this stuff I've been doing, I almost Missed NCIS.

But I don't think furries would Yiff Non-Stop in their own School, or even as much as you say they do.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Also, OP, it's "furries". Learn to grammar.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Basically a furry high school would be the FurAffinity Forums, only in a physical location.
> 
> So it'd pretty much be a normal high school. Only with tails.


Yeah probably.  That would be AWESOME, as long as it was controlled a LITTLE.

Lol, an elective worth 2 elective credits and a PE credit: Yiffing 101 with real life experiences.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Don't drop the soap.



Fuck, don't go into the showers. You liable to slip on jizz and get gang raped.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow this topic got sexual FAST.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fuck, don't go into the showers. You liable to slip on jizz and get gang raped.



Yup. Far worse than any prison.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah probably.  That would be AWESOME, as long as it was controlled a LITTLE.
> 
> Lol, an elective worth 2 elective credits and a PE credit: Yiffing 101 with real life experiences.



See, real high schools need that or something like it for students that are of-age.

People need sex experience, education and protection methods.

But of course sex is bad never have it except in marriage for the sole purpose of procreation in the missionary position.

Fuck right-wing bullshit.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Showers? Furries shower?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> But of course sex is bad never have it except in marriage for the sole purpose of procreation in the missionary position.
> 
> Fuck right-wing bullshit.



Calm down. .__.

I really don't know what their problem is, though...
So many ruined lives.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Showers? Furries shower?



Naw we roll in filth, of course SOME of us shower.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Calm down. .__.
> 
> I really don't know what their problem is, though...
> So many ruined lives.



Their problem is that they truly believe that the afterlife is more important than this life; they shun making theirs and others' lives better in favor of going to some idealized paradise in the end.

When according to their own teachings they're fucking themselves for judging others and failing to help/love their fellow man.


----------



## Willow (Apr 12, 2010)

Yea I remember this thread being here when I first showed up

Everyone would be picking on me so, nothing new


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Furcadia is STILL around? ;__;



Shockingly enough.  I haven't played in a long time and only get on to see a friend or two once in a blue moon but yeah...still...kicking...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Kaitin said:


> Shockingly enough.  I haven't played in a long time and only get on to see a friend or two once in a blue moon but yeah...still...kicking...


Damn. I thought SecondLife killed off Furcadia and whatever MUCKs are still around.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I think this topic existed a couple months ago.
> 
> What if there were a school with only furs in it? Would it be awesome or would it be REALLY awesome? :B


*NO GIRLS ALLOWED* would sum it up pretty well.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Their problem is that they truly believe that the afterlife is more important than this life.



This is a serious problem, regardless of the religion.
Actually, it's probably the most harmful belief to the planet. 
Erk.
Make a thread or something. 'twould be cool.



WillowWulf said:


> Everyone would be picking on me so, nothing new



No one would pick on you with your pal Gumshoe around!
GRR.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Damn. I thought SecondLife killed off Furcadia and whatever MUCKs are still around.



Nah, SecondLife is too crap to kill off the endless awesome that are MUCKs and MUDs.

Furcadia being alive is a surprise, though.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Nah, SecondLife is too crap to kill off the endless awesome that are MUCKs and MUDs.


I can't tell if that's a sarcastic comment or not.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 12, 2010)

lol this would be hilarious but i wouldnt go into the showers obviously lol hell i wouldnt play sports

and wulfie i would definately pick on you in a friendly manner


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I can't tell if that's a sarcastic comment or not.



Trust me, it's not sarcasm. Then again, you're probably too new to the scene to appreciate text role-playing and chat without the aid of masses of ugly polygons slapped together.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Trust me, it's not sarcasm. Then again, you're probably too new to the scene to appreciate text role-playing and chat without the aid of masses of ugly polygons slapped together.


Too new? I joined furry muck in 1999 or 2000.

It's just obsolete these days.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Too new? I joined furry muck in 1999 or 2000.
> 
> It's just obsolete these days.



Thus is the downfall of going by forum regdates. Sorry 'bout that.

Yeah, I suppose they're obsolete these days, but I still prefer them over more clunky graphical clients.

Especially SecondLife. That piece of crap seems to be run by idiots and tries to do way too much for the era it's from.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Thus is the downfall of going by forum regdates. Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> Yeah, I suppose they're obsolete these days, but I still prefer them over more clunky graphical clients.
> 
> Especially SecondLife. That piece of crap seems to be run by idiots and tries to do way too much for the era it's from.


Server lag is my main (and basically only) complaint with SecondLife.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

I wonder what type of classes would be on the course list in a furry high school... I could guarantee that all of the state-required classes would be on there, but I'm sure some of the electives would be waaay different. :3


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I wonder what type of classes would be on the course list in a furry high school... I could guarantee that all of the state-required classes would be on there, but I'm sure some of the electives would be waaay different. :3



Arts and crafts.
Fursuit building.
Theatre club.
Anime club.

Aside from the fursuit building I imagine it'd be relatively normal.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I wonder what type of classes would be on the course list in a furry high school... I could guarantee that all of the state-required classes would be on there, but I'm sure some of the electives would be waaay different. :3


How to suck animal penis. How to fit animal penis is your butthole.

You know, the regular stuff.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, if there was a furry high school, there'd be school shootings once every week because of some drama queen who didn't get enough hugs for being a sick motherfucker. Furries are emotionally unstable, it's like a law of nature.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh yeah, if there was a furry high school, there'd be school shootings once every week because of some drama queen who didn't get enough hugs for being a sick motherfucker. Furries are emotionally unstable, it's like a law of nature.


Damn, I didn't even think about that. :\


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

I hate furries in general so placing me in a building with nothing but them is like a complete nightmare. 

This school would fucking suck.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

didnt we kill the topic talking about how the very fucking fact it will be built next to a christian school and the janitor have to constantly clean the amount of crap all over the place.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Teachers would be constantly getting arrested for doing stuff seen in "cub art".


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh yeah, if there was a furry high school, there'd be school shootings once every week because of some drama queen who didn't get enough hugs for being a sick motherfucker. Furries are emotionally unstable, it's like a law of nature.



So basically a normal high school.

We're talking high school, teenage furries are no more emotionally unstable than other teenagers. Furries are just people, after all.

That's the real problem with the fandom; assuming that one is something other than a person by being a furry.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Arts and crafts.
> Fursuit building.
> *Theatre club*.
> Anime club.
> ...


I would go for theatre.


----------



## Liam (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> No one would pick on you with your pal Gumshoe around!
> GRR.


Until a certain irate someone related to me starts whipping everybody around.




DolphinSpirit said:


> I hate furries in general so placing me in a building with nothing but them is like a complete nightmare.
> 
> This school would fucking suck.


How do you deal with the Den?


Seriman said:


> Yeah probably.  That would be AWESOME, as long as it was controlled a LITTLE.
> 
> Lol, an elective worth 2 elective credits and a PE credit: Yiffing 101 with real life experiences.



I hate you now.  Well not you but what you just said.


Taren Fox said:


> Wow this topic got sexual FAST.


Welcome.  To the f***ing den.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Liam said:


> Until a certain irate someone related to me starts whipping everybody around.



Heh.

Whips wouldn't be confiscated, either. Not at FurFag Academy. D:


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Heh.
> 
> Whips wouldn't be confiscated, either. Not at FurFag Academy. D:


Okay, so I guess that's the name of our school.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Okay, so I guess that's the name of our school.



Or Yiff Waters High.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

Liam said:


> How do you deal with the Den?.



Quite simply. 

No one can touch me, I don't have to listen to anyone, and if I want out all I have to do is close this window. 

As long as I'm in control I'm fine.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm in college though.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm in college though.



Your mom goes to college.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm in college though.


All the more kinky.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I think this topic existed a couple months ago.
> 
> What if there were a school with only furs in it? Would it be awesome or would it be REALLY awesome? :B



Yes it did exist once so why repeat it?



Damn can't us furries come up with something original?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes it did exist once so why repeat it?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn can't us furries come up with something original?


People get bitchy when bumping old topics, so I figured I'd avoid that mess. :B


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Your mom goes to college.


She's a tenth grade drop-out.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Furcadia is STILL around? ;__;





Taren Fox said:


> People get bitchy when bumping old topics, so I figured I'd avoid that mess. :B



Dunno if it was answered but yes Furcadia still exists.

And that is a good enough reason to make a repeat thread I guess.


----------



## Liam (Apr 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Heh.
> 
> Whips wouldn't be confiscated, either. Not at FurFag Academy. D:


"FOOL! You foolish fool with your foolishly foolish dreams."


CannonFodder said:


> I'm in college though.


Hell no I'm not going back to [......] High School without a good reason.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Arts and crafts.
> Fursuit building.
> Theatre club.
> Anime club.
> ...


That would be cool, I want to learn how to make a fursuit. :3 And no, it wouldn't be completely the same. I could guarantee that the plays chosen for Theatre would be a lot different in a furry school versus a regualr one...



Liam said:


> I hate you now.  Well not you but what you just said.


 Yeah, I was in a weird mood earlier... That stuff doesn't sound as good anymore.

 Having more than 1 or 2 RL furry friends would be cool, though.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

I can imagine the school erupting into a civil war when it came time to decide on what the school's mascot should be. 
But of course, it'd probably end up being a fox.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I can imagine the school erupting into a civil war when it came time to decide on what the school's mascot should be.
> But of course, it'd probably end up being a fox.


It's a furry school. The mascot would probably be a human. XD


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It's a furry school. The mascot would probably be a human. XD


 
Oh, I hadn't though of that.
TouchÃ©.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 12, 2010)

It would be full of retarded drama and would be pretty much like a normal high school except the mascot would get more attention. 
Furry is a hobby...seriously.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It's a furry school. The mascot would probably be a human. XD



That's great.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> It would be full of retarded drama and would be pretty much like a normal high school except the mascot would get more attention.
> Furry is a hobby...seriously.


no wai furry is a lifestyle :O


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> no wai furry is a lifestyle :O


I agree. To some people, it actually is.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree. To some people, it actually is.



Which is why I came to the conclusion that lifestyle is just a section of the fandom.

Some people are lifestylers, some aren't.

Some draw, some don't.

some fursuit, some don't.

To me, lifestyling is one aspect of furry. Just like we have artists, fursuiters, fetishists, writers, roleplayers etc etc.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Which is why I came to the conclusion that lifestyle is just a section of the fandom.
> 
> Some people are lifestylers, some aren't.
> 
> ...



Yessir, just one of the subcultures to the subculture ^_^


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Which is why I came to the conclusion that lifestyle is just a section of the fandom.
> 
> Some people are lifestylers, some aren't.
> 
> ...


But according to the "furry higher ups" furry isn't sexual!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Syi9UZlH_E

At least that's what Uncle Kage said on my local news.


----------



## Browder (Apr 12, 2010)

O hai.

I get to see my first 'recycled thread'. Wow. And what a sorry sight it is. Sex on the first page, what?

It wouldn't be a normal highschool that's for sure. Art and English would be emphasized ass well as Animation and Veterinary Biology. Not to mention Computer Science.

Our debate team would be fucking huge. And loud. Our sports team would be uncoordinated, and our dances would be...interesting. I imagine that we'd listen to a lot of metal/techno/old school rock instead of good, wholesome hip-hop. Plus the competition to be the school mascot would be taken VERY seriously.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Browder said:


> Veterinary Biology.


O gawd... I bet those classes will get filled QUICK.


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

No, it's a dumb ass idea. They would all die from disease eventually; If it's anything like this forum... :\


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> No, it's a dumb ass idea. They would all die from disease eventually; If it's anything like this forum... :\


Furries have STDs?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Furries have STDs?


No, becasue furries are in a fantasy. I mean, if furries were real, most of the current relationships wouldn't work, and RP would be boring as hell.


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

In a realistic environment? No, it wouldn't work. [Disease, etc] If it's anything like this forum, which it would be.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> No, becasue furries are in a fantasy. I mean, if furries were real, most of the current relationships wouldn't work, and RP would be boring as hell.


I'm SURE there are a couple furries out there who's characters have STDs.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm SURE there are a couple furries out there who's characters have STDs.


Somewhere, probably. But really, in fantasy furry RP there isn't even "the morning after", or even "the 10 minutes after"... I can guarantee that some furries have STDs IRL, and yeah, maybe some even gave their 'sonas them too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Somewhere, probably. But really, in fantasy furry RP there isn't even "the morning after", or even "the 10 minutes after"... I can guarantee that some furries have STDs IRL, and yeah, maybe some even gave their 'sonas them too.


A bunch of people caught the HIV at an Anthrocon room party a couple years ago.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

If it exist in real life, it probably exists on the internet!



Really? Lol at them for their stupidity!


----------



## mapdark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I think this topic existed a couple months ago.
> 
> What if there were a school with only furs in it? Would it be awesome or would it be REALLY awesome? :B



I would drop a bomb on it , honestly.


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> A bunch of people caught the HIV at an Anthrocon room party a couple years ago.



If this 'party' consisted of 'yiff orgy', then that's what they get. Harsh, I know.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

mapdark said:


> I would drop a bomb on it , honestly.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psKnkusoyZE
For you. <3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> If this 'party' consisted of 'yiff orgy', then that's what they get. Harsh, I know.


I won't say what party it was, but ya, it basically was that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Garsh, now I know what to stay away from if/when I go


----------



## Browder (Apr 12, 2010)

On the plus side, I don't think there would be to many one night stands in a furry only highschool. That kind of behavior gets awkward if you if you have to see, the people everyday for the rest of the year.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Garsh, now I know what to stay away from if/when I go


Orgies? Ya, good idea to avoid that. Keep your bunghole tight.


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I won't say what party it was, but ya, it basically was that.



People tend to learn the hard way. That 'party', urgh... I couldn't possibly be more disappointed in the human race right now.


----------



## Willow (Apr 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> *NO GIRLS ALLOWED* would sum it up pretty well.


But but but but D:


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> People tend to learn the hard way. That 'party', urgh... I couldn't possibly be more disappointed in the human race right now.


It could have been worse.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But but but but D:


It would be coed.   IDK that they are thinking... :/


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> A bunch of people caught the HIV at an Anthrocon room party a couple years ago.


Yeah, I heard about that... Eesh.



Double post. >_>


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah, I heard about that... Eesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Double post. >_>



Learn from their mistakes!  Just because some in the group say they don't have anything... well you get the gist.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

You can have your High School, I've got my own plans.  Oh yes, some very comprehensive plans.



CannonFodder said:


> I'm in college though.


And, assuming you haven't been taking nothing but "How to make Smut 101" classes, that'd probably put you as one of the highest educated members of the faculty.  Mix that with the fact you seem to have common sense, and you might actually be able to get shit done.

Provided, of course, that the sheep of the school (no offense to any Sheep present) don't make your board peers akin to Guru.  Because you _know_ an education council lead by a half dozen of 'em would lead to productive members of society.



CJ-Yiffers said:


> People tend to learn the hard way. That 'party', urgh... I couldn't possibly be more disappointed in the human race right now.


  I can swing you in either direction, more or less disappointed.  Which are you in the mood for ATM?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Learn from their mistakes!  Just because some in the group say they don't have anything... well you get the gist.


It's against my morals and common sense to go into an orgy, let alone a _yiff_ orgy. 

I just hope that my mind doesn't change as I get older.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Brb burning school.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, I have a feeling that there might be a Columbine-like shooting in that type of high school


Yeah, I went there, I crossed the line, but think about it... Most likely true.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

What if there were a furry's only high school? (was this topic about??)
I would learn for furry art ofcourse :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 12, 2010)

I could just imagine the PTA meetings...

I'm wondering though, would the goverment mind if everybody starting praying to Bast before every class? Just thinking 'bout how they have issues with praying in schools...


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I could just imagine the PTA meetings...


All of our parents would be wearing masks to deny that they were related to us in any way, shape, or form. XD


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Brb burning school.


SQUADALA WE'RE OFF.


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It's against my morals and common sense to go into an orgy, let alone a _yiff_ orgy.
> 
> I just hope that my mind doesn't change as I get older.



Good-good! Then there is still hope for you! ^^



Attaman said:


> I can swing you in either direction, more or less disappointed.  Which  are you in the mood for ATM?



The other direction please ._.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> The other direction please ._.


haha


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> The other direction please ._.


A family that seemingly has an "ageless" child has no negative compulsions about letting scientists see if they can find a way to mimic such a process in other humans.

Macs are still under 20% of the market share.

Even the KKK's thinks Westboro's a bunch of stupid twats.

We're 55 years after the creation of the atomic bomb and it's been used 0 times against an actual population center / military target since its year of creation.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Even the KKK's thinks Westboro's a bunch of stupid twats.


Westboro doesn't go out of their way to attack black people (as far as I know), so the KKK probably doesn't like them anyway.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Highschool? hmmm i smell a new Disney idea....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

I would be a teacher there, probably science or history, and then I would secretly be sabotaging it from the inside and making sure it was destroyed.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 12, 2010)

like I said in the last thread:

I can be gym teacher and Track coach...?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would be a teacher there, probably science or history, and then I would secretly be sabotaging it from the inside and making sure it was destroyed.


Putting laxative in kid's lunches.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would be a teacher there, probably science or history, and then I would secretly be sabotaging it from the inside and making sure it was destroyed.



I've got a series of anthropology books and a course lesson with your name on it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Who made this horrible thread?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 12, 2010)

I recall seeing another repetitive thread like this in the den earlier.

Op, stop posting.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I recall seeing another repetitive thread like this in the den earlier.
> 
> Op, stop posting.


):


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I've got a series of anthropology books and a course lesson with your name on it.


YAY!

Tell me moar


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YAY!
> 
> Tell me moar


Well, you start off with the fact that half the populace is too stupid to realize it's a class on humans, not a class on furries.

From there, you start focusing mostly - though not exclusively - on the positive traits of their fellow man.  That'll help you pick out the people who're "GRAH I KEEL HYOOMANS WHEN I TURN INTO BLACK RAPTOR SAIYAN!" for later.

Like where we're going so far?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Well, you start off with the fact that half the populace is too stupid to realize it's a class on humans, not a class on furries.
> 
> From there, you start focusing mostly - though not exclusively - on the positive traits of their fellow man.  That'll help you pick out the people who're "GRAH I KEEL HYOOMANS WHEN I TURN INTO BLACK RAPTOR SAIYAN!" for later.
> 
> Like where we're going so far?


The fuck is a Raptor Saiyan?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Well, you start off with the fact that half the populace is too stupid to realize it's a class on humans, not a class on furries.
> 
> From there, you start focusing mostly - though not exclusively - on the positive traits of their fellow man.  That'll help you pick out the people who're "GRAH I KEEL HYOOMANS WHEN I TURN INTO BLACK RAPTOR SAIYAN!" for later.
> 
> Like where we're going so far?


Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The fuck is a Raptor Saiyan?



Read and learn.  My information on the other half of the equation (on the Saiyan part) was gleamed from another forum where he was once a member, though considering his posts and account got deleted (plus sarcasm is more rife there than R&R on FAF) that may have been a jestful addition.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, yes I do.


  To further the greatness, you may next make the final project - something necessary for a passing grade in the class - a survey.  Not too bad... until no more than 25% of the group may be Furry.  And you must interview at least 20 people.  Better yet if you can force them to have to brave the golden orb in the sky for some prolonged period of time.

Of course, you could also stretch the syllabus and course so as to define the Therians and Otherkin as Humans - if only physically - to _really_ get some people steaming.

Sorry, but right now I can only think "small but effective".  I'm sure others could give even better anthropology advice.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Read and learn.  My information on the other half of the equation (on the Saiyan part) was gleamed from another forum where he was once a member, though considering his posts and account got deleted (plus sarcasm is more rife there than R&R on FAF) that may have been a jestful addition.
> 
> To further the greatness, you may next make the final project - something necessary for a passing grade in the class - a survey.  Not too bad... until no more than 25% of the group may be Furry.  And you must interview at least 20 people.  Better yet if you can force them to have to brave the golden orb in the sky for some prolonged period of time.
> 
> ...



Anything to make furries rage is OK in my book. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 12, 2010)

I would attend, But i would like a furry college better. Since i am upgrading education wise.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> I would attend, But i would like a furry college better. Since i am upgrading education wise.


Moar drama in High School tho.


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Moar drama in High School tho.



"Where did you get those pictures??!?!"
"BUT SHE SAID SHE LOOOVVEEED MEEE!!!!" *sob*


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

I would go there, but do you mean like furry fans or actual furries, because if you could become your fursona it would be awesome!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I would go there, but do you mean like furry fans or actual furries, because if you could become your fursona it would be awesome!


Either, or. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 13, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> no wai furry is a lifestyle :O


I realize this comment may be a sarcastic one, but I need to say it, I don't get how furry can be a lifestyle. What to furry lifestylers _do?_ I mean, I'm furry in the sense that I watch a fuckload of cartoons and movies with talking animals and I collect comics and art books like The American Journal of Anthropomorphics. What the fuck do lifestylers do that makes furry a life style?



WillowWulf said:


> But but but but D:


I have no clue what gender you are anymore, what with "shota wolf" being your species.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

It would be awesome, actually..
The furry community is awesome, therefore a school full of you people would be awesome.

*AWESOME.*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I realize this comment may be a sarcastic one, but I need to say it, I don't get how furry can be a lifestyle. What to furry lifestylers _do?_ I mean, I'm furry in the sense that I watch a fuckload of cartoons and movies with talking animals and I collect comics and art books like The American Journal of Anthropomorphics. What the fuck do lifestylers do that makes furry a life style?


we need a die hard lifestyler to explain this to us


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> we need a die hard lifestyler to explain this to us


I'm not a Die Hard Furry Lifestyler But I may be able to shed Light on this if you want.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Preds would be voring the mousies. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> I'm not a Die Hard Furry Lifestyler But I may be able to shed Light on this if you want.


no only DIE HARDs can explain anything


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no only DIE HARDs can explain anything


Fine, Since I hang around DIE HARDs I thought you'd all like to know. Fine I'll go then.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Fine, Since I hang around DIE HARDs I thought you'd all like to know. Fine I'll go then.


hanging around Die hards doesnt mean you can explain it


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> hanging around Die hards doesnt mean you can explain it


When you let them into your home, You can learn All sorts of things friend ._e


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Sex education would involve teaching autofellatio.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2010)

I think I would run... run from that school... before I was raped...
Then again... nah, I'd stay, I would hit on people, and feel them up, like I do now...
but that kid is younger than me, in grade 8, I feel bad for it now


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

The lockerrooms would just be fuckfests.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

I would have to carry around a .45 and a katana for protection against potential rapists (aka everybody)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I would have to carry around a .45 and a katana for protection against potential rapists (aka everybody)


Cub art viewers.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I would have to carry around a .45 and a katana for protection against potential rapists (aka everybody)


I would kick you ass with my fan.
Maybe if you were cute I would lick you, but certainly not rape you...
Maybe if you were crying though...
Shit, I'm creepy.


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd fursecute the lot of em. Nice to have such a concentration of good targets. >:3


----------



## Melo (Apr 14, 2010)

Cum stains fucking everywhere.


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Cum stains fucking everywhere.



I'd hate to be the janitor ._.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 14, 2010)

well, it would be _interesting_ to say the least. Not in high school anymore but if i was I doubt i would go there, the male to female ratio would be WAAAAAY too far off for me (and thats the least of my worries o__O).


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'd fursecute the lot of em. Nice to have such a concentration of good targets. >:3


I'd kick your ass.


Midnight Panics said:


> Cum stains fucking everywhere.


Oh dear...


CJ-Yiffers said:


> I'd hate to be the janitor ._.


Hah, cleaning the locker rooms would be hell I am sure.


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'd kick your ass.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like a fuckin' fantastic way to lose ones virginity...

About 50 furs, 1/4 guys, an 1/8 girls and the rest you have no fuckin' idea...

Schlongs as  big as your thighs random fuckin tentacles and demon wings... I don't know where I'm going with this... :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


>





Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Sounds like a fuckin' fantastic way to lose ones virginity...
> 
> About 50 furs, 1/4 guys, an 1/8 girls and the rest you have no fuckin' idea... :V


Ew, girls...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Ew, girls...



:lol:

Sorry, just made me laugh... >.>


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Going back to high school? No fucking way.

Maybe if it were a furry college....


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd beat the shit out of random furs everyday, it would be fun.


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd beat the shit out of random furs everyday, it would be fun.



Join me in the fursecution!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Join me in the fursecution!



OH NOES DON'T FURSECUTE MEH!!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry, just made me laugh... >.>


^^ Really?


south syde dobe said:


> I'd beat the shit out of random furs everyday, it would be fun.





Bando37 said:


> Join me in the fursecution!


I would kick both your asses then.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would kick both your asses then.


 
W00t call the masses, we gonna have a fight


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> W00t call the masses, we gonna have a fight


It would not be much of one. I'd kick your ass, then be bored.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> ^^ Really?


Yes...just a little...





EdieFantabulous said:


> I would kick both your asses then.



Need  any help, I have a bass guitar like Haruko from FLCL. x3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It would not be much of one. I'd kick your ass, then be bored.


 
Sure :3

Oh and I made a psychic on PWI the other day and I heard you got a pretty decent lvl psychic yourself, maybe we can duel your psychic verses my venomancer


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

I would shoot everyone and burn the place to the ground.


then sell snowcones.


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Sounds like a fuckin' fantastic way to lose ones virginity...
> 
> About 50 furs, 1/4 guys, an 1/8 girls and the rest you have no fuckin' idea...
> 
> Schlongs as  big as your thighs random fuckin tentacles and demon wings... I don't know where I'm going with this... :V



Ooohhhh, but I think you DO know...


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I would shoot everyone and burn the place to the ground.
> 
> 
> then sell snowcones.



I like your idea. What flavor are them snowcones?


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I like your idea. What flavor are them snowcones?



Yellow >> Guess the flavor...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I would shoot everyone and burn the place to the ground.
> 
> 
> then sell snowcones.



I wanna a snowcone. :3



CJ-Yiffers said:


> Yellow >> Guess the flavor...



Nevermind...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I like your idea. What flavor are them snowcones?



any flavour you want.... 

any flavour.


any.


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> any flavour you want....
> 
> any flavour.
> 
> ...



My sketchbag alarm is going off, but I'll have one. 

I WANTS TEH PWN FLAVUR


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My sketchbag alarm is going off, but I'll have one.
> 
> I WANTS TEH PWN FLAVUR



lick me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lick me.


 
Um sure I guess but I wanted an actual snowcone, now a furcone D:


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lick me.



Lolwut? Where did the snowcones go?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sure :3
> 
> Oh and I made a psychic on PWI the other day and I heard you got a pretty decent lvl psychic yourself, maybe we can duel your psychic verses my venomancer


Random Off Topic and I love it. Maybe, I am only lvl 36-37 is that decent? Also Psychics are squishy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Random Off Topic and I love it. Maybe, I am only lvl 36-37 is that decent? Also Psychics are squishy.


 
Yea but they hurt like hell xD
I'm only lvl 42 with my veno and leon has fucking passed me up ;_;
He's almost to lvl 50....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

When you get on let me know alright ^^


----------



## Koopaboy (Apr 14, 2010)

I would enjoy it. Classes that teach you about different fetishes and such. XD


----------



## Riptor (Apr 14, 2010)

It would be hell on Earth, an absolute black hole of hope, decency and humanity, and for anyone who entered it, death, even a slow, lingering one would be a sweet, sweet mercy, and those who aren't as lucky will be sucked into the gaping maw of insanity forever more.

So pretty much just like anywhere else furries are involved, really. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd destroy it right away. Things without a need shouldn't exist.
Like... Volvo.

A thread of it has been already been made in the past.
I still wonder what is my position in it. Just weird.


----------



## Yrr (Apr 14, 2010)

these topics make me cut myself


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 14, 2010)

oi.. wtf... just.. no... I'm already scared of others as it is.  I already have about 12 furs lined up behind me wanting to put a collar on me... just... no.. D:  unless I can higher body guards.


----------



## luna husky (Apr 14, 2010)

well that would be a great idea  man  your right fa on person but some on the stuff that would go on wow XD still i would go being a straight fur


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 14, 2010)

luna husky said:


> well that would be a great idea  man  your right fa on person but some on the stuff that would go on wow XD still i would go being a straight fur


Like you're still safe.
Go as a girl.  Crossdressing might save your life.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 14, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> Like you're still safe.
> Go as a girl.  Crossdressing might save your life.



No, cause the crossdressing furries would rape him.

And a furry only high school is a bad idea. It's a good to meet other people with interests different than your own.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm reading the comments...sounds like my old high school plus I can't go I'm in college so...Furry College anyone?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2010)

kitsunefighter said:


> I'm reading the comments...sounds like my old high school plus I can't go I'm in college so...Furry College anyone?



On one hand, dorms would get the lot of you out of your basements.  On the other, I predict - either unisex or mixed - dorms will become breeding grounds of sex and cliques, moreso than usual at least.  "Hi mom, hi dad.  Welcome to the dorm.  Sorry, that's just Marky and Kyle having a little fun with friends.  Mind the furpile."


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> Like you're still safe.
> Go as a girl.  Crossdressing might save your life.


That will just turn some of the furries on even more.


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2010)

I wasn't lying.

jhkrtkjoijkbo*****jnioregjiregtwjbnertfuijkewrtq0muwqntxcyc8mrty85 4wy vhvre3tqynh8 qwy qwrh webyh wy8eqy wbe8w tgy8 wtyne


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> jhkrtkjoijkbo*****jnioregjiregtwjbnertfuijkewrtq0muwqntxcyc8mrty85 4wy vhvre3tqynh8 qwy qwrh webyh wy8eqy wbe8w tgy8 wtyne


The sound of lockerroom buttyiff.


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The sound of lockerroom buttyiff.



Love in the locker room? Love in the supply closets? Love on the ceiling? What's next, love in an elevator?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Love in the locker room? Love in the supply closets? Love on the ceiling? What's next, love in an elevator?


x.x Here's some fursuit "sex" in a locker room. Fucking weird. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

No no, you're both doing it wrong. Here's what you're looking for: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ENKUINU3pE.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No no, you're both doing it wrong. Here's what you're looking for: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ENKUINU3pE.


Haha Trigger Happy TV was the shit.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> No, cause the crossdressing furries would rape him.
> 
> And a furry only high school is a bad idea. It's a good to meet other people with interests different than your own.



But you'll meet normal people outside the school anyways.


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> x.x Here's some fursuit "sex" in a locker room. Fucking weird. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ



Ha! I'm not falling for your rick roll and/or price of bel air roll and/or any internet meme video!

Such a thing would never be on youtube.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> But you'll meet normal people outside the school anyways.


wat u mean, furries r normal.


----------



## Melo (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> wat u mean, furries r normal.



They're all 100% straight, too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> They're all 100% straight, too.


Only the gay ones are.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd kill everybody


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd kill everybody


Even the kids in special-ed?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Even the kids in special-ed?



He already said everybody.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> He already said everybody.


Thanks Wrex.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Thanks Wrex.



No problem Shepard.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 16, 2010)

YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF
YIFFYIFFYIFF


----------



## Lewi (Apr 16, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> But you'll meet normal people outside the school anyways.


 Your icon gave us all herpes.


----------



## rommel9 (Apr 16, 2010)

If my high school was only furry then I'd never want to leave school XD


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

rommel9 said:


> If my high school was only furry then I'd never want to leave school XD


It would be cool. _To a point.  _People who say that most furries are "weird" in some way are right, even if it's just a mild retardation of some nearly harmless form.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2010)

I would somehow burn it down, after Zrcalo killed everyone of course


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I would somehow burn it down, after Zrcalo killed everyone of course



yes.


actually there's an "art highschool" just around the corner from me.

99% of them are furries.


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Apr 16, 2010)

it would be epic!


----------



## CFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> actually there's an "art highschool" just around the corner from me.
> ...



Is that accurate? Not good!


----------



## Melo (Apr 16, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Is that accurate? Not good!



You have to admit...

that it makes way for interesting possibilities.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 16, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Is that accurate? Not good!



the other 1 percent are weaboos!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 16, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Is that accurate? Not good!


What he said

Only because there'd be too many yiffbags and too much pr0n

Besides, if you weird yiffbag furries were exposed to it EVERY DAY, it might get boring after a while, and it could lose its enjoyment


----------



## CFox (Apr 16, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Besides, if you weird yiffbag furries were exposed to it EVERY DAY, it might get boring after a while, and it could lose its enjoyment



And I don't want that :<


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> actually there's an "art highschool" just around the corner from me.
> ...



That can't be right. How do you know?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm, many snuggles during lunch-time would ensue :3


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Hmm, many snuggles during lunch-time would ensue :3


I'm in the mood to snuggle right now... :c


----------



## Masafae (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm in the mood to snuggle right now... :c



*hugs* :3


----------



## Dregna (Apr 17, 2010)

High school ?..oh yeah there are so many things fun in the high school...just like any yiffy comic you have ever seen hahaha.


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

All the students would die of sexual exhaustion.

and internal hemorrhaging from being repeatedly raped by 4-foot long yiffsticks.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

I can see some major downsides and upsides to it all.. but the sheer idea somewhat scares me.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> All the students would die of sexual exhaustion.


I didn't know this was possible.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> All the students would die of sexual exhaustion.


Yeah... teenagers Furries, sexual exhaustion, that's funny.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my god, this is still alive?!


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

This thread must die.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

KIWF!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This thread must die.


:3 It should, should it?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> :3 It should, should it?



Yeah, it probably should... >.>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> KIWF!


Scotty, what would you do in Furry High School?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Guys what if there was a furry only delicatessen?

Also any interest for my furry summer camp program?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty, what would you do in Furry High School?



Update my vocabulary to a very limited list of things such as "Yiff?", "Murr!", "Bark!?", and "Cool story bro."


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Update my vocabulary to a very limited list of things such as "Yiff?", "Murr!", "Bark!?", and "Cool story bro."


And murrhole.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah, it probably should... >.>


Oh dear.


Van Ishikawa said:


> Guys what if there was a furry only delicatessen?
> 
> Also any interest for my furry summer camp program?


I'm there!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'm there!


http://www.campferal.org/


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea I remember this thread being here when I first showed up
> 
> Everyone would be picking on me so, nothing new


 
Then at the furry highschool, I'ed officialy make you my best friend. >3<
and I will not raep or yiff you. Unless you wanted to.

But this is what would happen.

1. Furpile at the last 5 minuetes of class.
2. Our wrestling team would be the hardcore yiff team.
3. Furpiles in the gym
4. Furpiles in the hallways before class.
5. Broom closests to get gang raeped in.
6. And yes, the pool is actually a tub of aids and jizz.
Did I mention jizz? Don't for get the jizz. And did I mention aids? No. Alright.
7. And there would be a trolling class. Our best... shitposters and trollers teach it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://www.campferal.org/


Can't too young.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Then at the furry highschool, I'ed officialy make you my best friend. >3<
> and I will not raep or yiff you. Unless you wanted to.
> 
> But this is what would happen.
> ...


 

yay for furpile!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Then at the furry highschool, I'ed officialy make you my best friend. >3<
> and I will not raep or yiff you. Unless you wanted to.
> 
> But this is what would happen.
> ...


I am sure I could avoid things... you forgot something

8. Fursuits in Textiles.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Then at the furry highschool, I'ed officialy make you my best friend. >3<
> and I will not raep or yiff you. Unless you wanted to.
> 
> But this is what would happen.
> ...


And that's where having scales would come in handy... Unlike fur, you can just rinse the jizz off of scales. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> And that's where having scales would come in handy... Unlike fur, you can just rinse the jizz off of scales. :3


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Thanks for the insight.



>:/ I feel sorry for the avians.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Thanks for the insight.



You're welcome.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ I feel sorry for the avians.


Must stink being a featherbutt.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Must stink being a featherbutt.



prolly does.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> prolly does.


Poopin' out eggs. How terrible.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Poopin' out eggs. How terrible.


I lol'd.

Also, pottery class is dildo making class, fyi.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> Also, pottery class is dildo making class, fyi.


Ah, I never realized that.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ah, I never realized that.


I just did.

What the heck are we going to do with pots?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 23, 2010)

perhaps for PE nobody ever leaves the locker rooms?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> perhaps for PE nobody ever leaves the locker rooms?


No the locker rooms are the yiffrooms and the raep showers.

So I know as someone posted in this thread...

DO NOT DROP THE SOAP.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 23, 2010)

Biology would be spent concocting ways to create straaaaange hyrbids like wolf lobsters.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 23, 2010)

Come on, are furries really _that_ into rape? What happens in art is one thing, but I haven't heard of any rape incidents at conventions.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I just did.
> 
> What the heck are we going to do with pots?


Have you heard of cumvase?


----------



## Fox Glove (Apr 23, 2010)

I would fucking hope furs get with someone of the same species because y'all are fucking humans.

Oh if you meant like, fursonas or something, I guess my fiance and I agreed he'd be some sort of big cat and I'd be some sort of dog I guess.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 23, 2010)

That would be an awesome idea i always wanted to go to school in a fursuit without having to go through some serious BS.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> That would be an awesome idea i always wanted to go to school in a fursuit without having to go through some serious BS.


you still would by your fellow furries :V


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you still would by your fellow furries :V


 

Yeah i know i just enjoy seeing the looks on peoples faces


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Valiant Wolf = Awesome avatar!


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Valiant Wolf = Awesome avatar!


 
Thanks thats basically how i feel when im super bored:grin:


----------



## Zontar (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well, at least no one would ever be sexually frustrated.


 

Or straight.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 24, 2010)

Zontar said:


> Or straight.



*cough* I'm straight


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> *cough* I'm straight



You obviously haven't been here that long.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> You obviously haven't been here that long.



Indeed... 
And that's how it'll stay.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm straight...












For now...


----------



## The Evil Foxy (Apr 24, 2010)

A school nurse wouldn't be enough, that high school would need an army of gynecologists instead.

And btw I'm also very straight.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

The Evil Foxy said:


> A school nurse wouldn't be enough, that high school would need an army of *proctologists* instead.
> 
> And btw I'm also very straight.


Fix'd


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Fix'd



No he had it right the first time. I'm pretty sure most gay fox-furries asses pretty much count as pussies.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> No he had it right the first time. I'm pretty sure most gay fox-furries asses pretty much count as pussies.


They are completely different organs D:


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> They are completely different organs D:



Not in fandumb.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not in fandumb.


But you can't get pregnant through...

fuck.

Goddamn furries


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Come on, are furries really _that_ into rape? What happens in art is one thing, but I haven't heard of any rape incidents at conventions.


It has happened. No joke.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

I think it would actually turn out to be geekier than furry.  Perhaps it'd be easiest to try that in silicon valley?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would love it. Art classes teaching you how to draw yiff (awkward), furpiles in the halls (not cool), and awesome teachers!   From the last time this was posted: people ranking Forum Legend and up are allowed to be teachers! ^_^



Well, idk about high school...  but in college people are learning how to draw nude pictures...  so maybe a furry college would teach people how to draw yiff...


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I think this topic existed a couple months ago.
> 
> What if there were a school with only furs in it? Would it be awesome or would it be REALLY awesome? :B


 

If the manual strictly states that there's no yiffing in any manifestation, then it'd be really awesome.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well, at least no one would ever be sexually frustrated.



Oh i'm sure it'd get out real quick who has STD's, and they'll be sexually frustrated unless they can find someone else who has or is willing to get an STD...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Oh i'm sure it'd get out real quick who has STD's, and they'll be sexually frustrated unless they can find someone else who has or is willing to get an STD...


 Oh, this is a private school. One of the requirments is to have an STD. It makes everyone feel unified.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Oh, this is a private school. One of the requirments is to have an STD. It makes everyone feel unified.



Then i'm staying miles away from that place...  Well actually, don't have to.  High school is past tense for me


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

This school would be awesome. Like furthia high without Kale!


----------



## ShreddingHusky (Apr 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Think of what the band program would be like... Mine, at least is already obsessed with sex, short shorts, and homosexuality... XD



"TUBAS! STOP THE YIFFING!!!"


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fuck, don't go into the showers. You liable to slip on jizz and get gang raped.


Non-stop lol'd OMG.. Imagine the horror.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It has happened. No joke.


 
Not every five minutes!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Have you heard of cumvase?


Oh god. That is what furries use vases for?
It's still dildo making class though. :U


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Not every five minutes!


But it HAS happened.


----------



## RedneckFur (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it would be rather horrifying.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think there'd have to be a special collar or something for the few straight furs, as I don't particularly like the idea of getting stuck in a gay orgy :/


----------



## Morroke (Apr 26, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I think there'd have to be a special collar or something for the few straight furs, as I don't particularly like the idea of getting stuck in a gay orgy :/



So pretty much the equivalent of a jew star?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Come on, are furries really _that_ into rape? What happens in art is one thing, but I haven't heard of any rape incidents at conventions.



For furries, the line between art and reality is blurred.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I think there'd have to be a special collar or something for the few straight furs, as I don't particularly like the idea of getting stuck in a gay orgy :/


You could always just say "No thx".


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You could always just say "No thx".



What if they catch me in my sleep! <_<


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> What if they catch me in my sleep! <_<


Keep your tail tucked between your legs.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> What if they catch me in my sleep! <_<


Your teachers warned you not to fall asleep in class.


----------



## LadyMissie (Apr 27, 2010)

Nothing would ever get done. There would be classes about animal dicks. It wouldn't be as great as we would think it would be. Although if there was any place for a female to feel safe around a bunch of guys it would be the furry fandom.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Your teachers warned you not to fall asleep in class.



I'd probably fall asleep during the above mentioned classes about animal dicks. That stuff doesn't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I'd probably fall asleep during the above mentioned classes about animal dicks. That stuff doesn't interest me in the slightest.


I WOULD TAKE NOTES.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I'd probably fall asleep during the above mentioned classes about animal dicks. That stuff doesn't interest me in the slightest.


I'd be wide awake. :O I'd be afraid of people getting riled up and touching me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd somehow learn bankai and blow up earth as we know it


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd somehow learn bankai and blow up earth as we know it


Watchin' a little too much Bleach, Syde?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Watchin' a little too much Bleach, Syde?


 
Watched a shitload of them today e_e;
I think it was a good 10 episodes or so, I was watching from like 6 pm to around 9 or so


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd somehow learn bankai and blow up earth as we know it


What the heck do bikinis have to do with the end of the world?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What the heck do bikinis have to do with the end of the world?


 
Kenpachi is an insane shinigami and if he somehow learned a move called bankai everything just goes boom, he causes enough explosions without one x3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Kenpachi is an insane shinigami and if he somehow learned a move called bankai everything just goes boom, he causes enough explosions without one x3


I don't understand a word you just said.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I don't understand a word you just said.


 Its cool xD


----------



## Browder (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I don't understand a word you just said.



Bleach reference. Cover your ears and it might not infect you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Bleach reference. Cover your ears and it might not infect you.


 
Heh I just found your weakspot >:3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Heh I just found your weakspot >:3


Attack its weak point for massive damage.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Attack its weak point for massive damage.


 
Oh trust me I will, thanks for the info Browder


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> For furries, the line between art and reality is *nonexistent*.



Fixed.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 30, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Fixed.



Well, I try to make information like that easier to swallow, and people can understand the less "radical" position of "blurred" better than nonexistent.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Kenpachi is an insane shinigami and if he somehow learned a move called bankai everything just goes boom, he causes enough explosions without one x3




< <3's Mayuri Kurotsuchi


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Massive.

Shower.

Orgies.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Massive.
> 
> Shower.
> 
> Orgies.


I can imagine the guys doing it, but would girls really do that? If female furries will even exist to begin with.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I can imagine the guys doing it, but would girls really do that? If female furries will even exist to begin with.


Actually I'm wrong. There wouldn't be any showers. Furries don't shower.

My bad. D:


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Massive.
> 
> Shower.
> 
> Orgies.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


>


Old meme is old.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Old meme is old.


 





You see him, I'll order him to kick your ass :V


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Why is this thread still alive??!?!!


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 1, 2010)

It would probably reek of fur and other bodily liquids o.o


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Why is this thread still alive??!?!!


Because you touch yourself. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Because you touch yourself. :V


At night.

Get the quote right, dammit! D:<


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Because you touch yourself. :V



>.>

<.<

NO U!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 1, 2010)

Dear god that is so crazy it just might be awesome


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> NO U!


Hum... How can _WE_ help? ;3


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Massive.
> 
> Shower.
> 
> Organs.



I have this image of walking into the shower-room, and sat there, barely visible among the clouds of steam, getting soaked by all the showers, is an old lady on the biggest pipe organ you've ever seen, playing a jaunty song. But the water is slowly filling the organs workings, so the notes are slowly distoring and making odd bubbling noises.


----------



## Vriska (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I have this image of walking into the shower-room, and sat there, barely visible among the clouds of steam, getting soaked by all the showers, is an old lady on the biggest pipe organ you've ever seen, playing a jaunty song. But the water is slowly filling the organs workings, so the notes are slowly distoring and making odd bubbling noises.


Nice.
All I have to say is WTF.


----------



## Error 404 (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I have this image of walking into the shower-room, and sat there, barely visible among the clouds of steam, getting soaked by all the showers, is an old lady on the biggest pipe organ you've ever seen, playing a jaunty song. But the water is slowly filling the organs workings, so the notes are slowly distoring and making odd bubbling noises.



I'd be hiding behind the pipe organ from the furfags <.<


----------



## Vriska (May 1, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I'd be hiding behind the pipe organ from the furfags <.<


HEY U WANT SUM LESBIAN PRONZ? -group of furries surrounds you-


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 1, 2010)

I want in on the action!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> HEY U WANT SUM LESBIAN PRONZ? -group of furries surrounds you-



*My response to walking in on lesbians in action*





No, lesbians make bad porn >.>


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, lesbians make bad porn >.>


my thoughts exactly...if by bad you mean good.


----------



## Error 404 (May 1, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I want in on the action!



Ain't no action around here, just move on out to the showers... (keep them away from me!)


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *My response to walking in on lesbians in action*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That GIF is epic.
Though, there are more epic to come up by me.


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://omglol.kerrolisaa.com/1/9553.gif



Fuck yeah... Italian spiderman. 


On topic

It would be less of a school and more like a public bathhouse.


----------



## Seriman (May 1, 2010)

I still think that, given the right concentration of weird furries to just the people who like anthros and _might_ consider themselves furry, it would work.





Scotty1700 said:


> *My response to walking in on lesbians in  action*
> (image)
> 
> No, lesbians make bad porn >.>


And yes they do.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Why won't this abomination of a thread die?!


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Why won't this abomination of a thread die?!



I asked this yesterday. >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I asked this yesterday. >.>


 damn lol


----------



## Seriman (May 1, 2010)

Wow... 15 pages in almost a MONTH. Slow thread is slow.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

In response to every post prior to this one, "No."


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *My response to walking in on lesbians in action*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I like you as a friend, sometimes you're so gay it hurts.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> As much as I like you as a friend, sometimes you're so gay it hurts.



It's true IMO. I can't get off to it.....


----------



## Seriman (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's true IMO. I can't get off to it.....


I agree. Though I can't get off to porn in general. Even most yiff, for that matter.. XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

WHY CAN I NOT SEE THE "This" BUTTON!!!


----------



## Seriman (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> WHY CAN I NOT SEE THE "This" BUTTON!!!


Delete your internet cache? Maybe it's loading an old, cached version of FAF...


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> WHY CAN I NOT SEE THE "This" BUTTON!!!



Masturbate too much and you start to go blind, Scotty.


----------



## Seriman (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Masturbate too much and you start to go blind, Scotty.


XD    ...Wait, really? O_O


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Masturbate too much and you start to go blind, Scotty.



Soon, this place will need a braille language option.


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> XD    ...Wait, really? O_O
> 
> 
> :V



YARLY. Did your socially repressive/Catholic parents teach you nothing?!


----------



## Seriman (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> YARLY. Did your socially repressive/Catholic parents teach you nothing?!


They may have taught me a lot, but nothing having anything to do with sex/masturbation.They are also mostly nonreligious, and I don't feel socially repressed...  

But, now I know why I need glasses.........


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

If there is a school then there has to be someone who regulates the school to see if it meets the fire standard thing...





Hmm I wouldn't be paying attention to class thats for sure


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

Lesbian porn is really fucking boring.

edit ^^^^ that gets rid of like 90% of the charm of the pyro.  FUCKING FURRIES


----------



## Seriman (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If there is a school then there has to be someone who regulates the school to see if it meets the fire standard thing...
> 
> (I'm not stupid enough to quote that huge ass picture)
> 
> Hmm I wouldn't be paying attention to class thats for sure


Someone is watching for new FA submissions, I see?


----------



## Vriska (May 1, 2010)

That porn thing, yeah I was hoping it would kill this thread.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> That porn thing, yeah I was hoping it would kill this thread.


 It didn't work did it? D:


----------



## Vriska (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It didn't work did it? D:


Yeah. So I'm going to try somthing else.

SHITSTORM.​


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 1, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Lesbian porn is really fucking boring.


LIES



Van Ishikawa said:


> edit ^^^^ that gets rid of like 90% of the charm of the pyro.  FUCKING FURRIES


Furries ruin everything. As old as this phrase may be, it's true.

But I don't really care, I'm more annoyed by TF2 than anything because people still talk about it all the damn time after all these years.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> LIES
> 
> 
> Furries ruin everything. As old as this phrase may be, it's true.
> ...


 
YOUR A BLOODY SPY!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 1, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Lesbian porn is really fucking boring.
> 
> edit ^^^^ that gets rid of like 90% of the charm of the pyro. FUCKING FURRIES


 
Actually, I don't agree with that. Damn my not knowing how to disagree!


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If there is a school then there has to be someone who regulates the school to see if it meets the fire standard thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Meh, I'd do her.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> LIES


30 minutes of foreplay bores me to tears and I think toys looks silly in porn.  It never really go anywhere.  When am I supposed to finish?  During their 5th fake orgasm?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Luca said:


> It would be less of a school and more like a public *orgy*.


Fixed. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 1, 2010)

Ah yes, furry high school...

-There'd be that big pecking order. Sometimes literally in terms of Avians.
-Definitive clubs for Scalies, Avians, Mammals, mythicals, etc.
-Anyone who bears any resemblence to Sonic would probably have to transfer out due to the amount of hatred they already get...and imagine that in high school.
-Bullying would go on about as undetected as trolling does in the fandom.  If anything the administrators and principal would join in the trolling.
-The art classes would be full. 
-Digitalpotato would make another list.
-There would be strict rules about no vore in the school. Especially in the cafeteria. 
-Lots and lots and lots and lots of Fatfur bullying. 
-Musclefurs would probably be the jocks. 
-Goths are sitll there.  
-Nerds are still there.  
-Off-beats (partly goths) and The Darias are still there.  
-Drama.
-Lots of sexpots and severe sexfiends.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Meh, I'd do her.


THIS.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> THIS.



You're supposed to click the This button!


And... I agree. Oh shit, I'm turning straight! Anything but that! *closes eyes, thinks about foxes*...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You're supposed to click the This button!
> 
> 
> And... I agree. Oh shit, I'm turning straight! Anything but that! *closes eyes, thinks about foxes*...


I don't have a THIS button anymore... ;_;


----------



## Seriman (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You're supposed to click the This button!
> 
> 
> And... I agree. Oh shit, I'm turning straight! Anything but that! *closes eyes, thinks about foxes*...


You're going straight?? I'm starting to go more gay! v_v     *also thinks about foxes*

I would do her also, though.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *YOUR* A BLOODY SPY!


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Heckler & Koch said:


> Meh, I'd do her.


...you're not HK, are you? 



Van Ishikawa said:


> 30 minutes of foreplay bores me to tears and I think toys looks silly in porn.  It never really go anywhere.  When am I supposed to finish?  During their 5th fake orgasm?


Yes.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You're going straight?? I'm starting to go more gay! v_v     *also thinks about foxes*
> 
> I would do her also, though.


How do you "go more" straight? :s


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> ...you're not HK, are you?
> ...


 
Damn that word xD
Well I annoyed you at least, my mission is accomplished


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Maybe somebody should do this, high school furry thing


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Maybe somebody should do this, high school furry thing


It's called a whore house.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's called a whore house.



Oh, I'm sorry. Then where is the closest one to me? lol


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. Then where is the closest one to me? lol


Try to find a place where a bunch of fat, balding men who stink hang out. :3

inb4furcon


----------



## Unsilenced (May 3, 2010)

When there is no more room in hell, this thread will walk the earth.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Please everyone, do this


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> When there is no more room in hell, this thread will walk the earth.


Someone needs to make a movie about zombie furries.


----------



## Phenom (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I think this topic existed a couple months ago.
> 
> What if there were a school with only furs in it? Would it be awesome or would it be REALLY awesome? :B



Obama would get involved!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Try to find a place where a bunch of fat, balding men who stink hang out. :3
> 
> inb4furcon



No... I'm into emo asian dudes.

....maybe we should stop talking like this



Phenom said:


> Obama would get involved!



Because everything is Obama's fault... so says republicans


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Obama would get involved!


Nobody cares about politics here.


----------



## Phenom (May 3, 2010)

Wasn't being serious but w/e....


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nobody cares about politics here.


Protip: Furries don't care about politics, current events, or sports.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

THAT FURRY IS SPY!

ON NOM NOM SANDVICH GOOOD!


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

I would be principal. People would come into my office (cum into my orifice) and I would be like "Dude GTFO!"


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh shit, I'm turning straight!



From Lombaxicus Maximus to Hetero Sapien! Now with 25% less sodium!


----------



## Error 404 (May 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I would be principal. People would come into my office (cum into my orifice) and I would be like "Dude GTFO!"



What if we brought tits or a tasty sammich?


Edit: Oh god I didn't read in the brackets. WHY DIDN'T I READ IN THE BRACKETS!? *runs to corner*


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Protip: Furries don't care about politics



I do. :c

I'm actually having a SERIOUS INTERNAL BATTLE over whether to vote Lib Dem like I wanted, or Conservative to avoid a Hung Parliament.

-heart pains-


----------



## Error 404 (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I do. :c
> 
> I'm actually having a SERIOUS INTERNAL BATTLE over whether to vote Lib Dem like I wanted, or Conservative to avoid a Hung Parliament.
> 
> -heart pains-



Roll a D20?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Roll a D20?


Why did I laugh?


----------



## Error 404 (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why did I laugh?



Because it's such an insane idea that it might just work?

Or because tactically deployed D&D jokes are funny for no apparent reason. :V


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Meh, I'd do her.



But she wouldn't do you, so your attempt at being straight is invalid.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

WHY WON'T YOU DIE!! D:<


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> WHY WON'T YOU DIE!! D:<



Because I'm not alive.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because I'm not alive.


 Hey you want some heals undead guy?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hey you want some heals undead guy?



Use Phoenix Down!


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hey you want some heals undead guy?



I'm not undead either.



Harebelle said:


> Use Phoenix Down!



Have you ever played Laxius Force?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm not undead either.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever played Laxius Force?



COUNTER: Have you ever played Vib Ribbon?

Also, no, I haven't.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> COUNTER: Have you ever played Vib Ribbon?
> 
> Also, no, I haven't.



Nope.

CC: Have you ever eaten raw chicken?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nope.
> 
> CC: Have you ever eaten raw chicken?


You should.

If I'm being Toboe, then yes, in my wolf form I have eaten raw meats. :3


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You should.
> 
> If I'm being Toboe, then yes, in my wolf form I have eaten raw meats. :3



The other day I was cooking chicken.

I had a little piece of it in my hand.

My mother said it wasn't done yet, so, without thinking about it, I put the chicken in my mouth and started chewing.

I'm not dead yet, so I don't think salmonella got a hold of me yet.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The other day I was cooking chicken.
> 
> I had a little piece of it in my hand.
> 
> ...



.___.

I would probably be down the hospital or making myself throw up within seconds.


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

how the hell did vib-ribbon get mentioned in this thread

incidentally, what is this thread about


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> .___.
> 
> I would probably be down the hospital or making myself throw up within seconds.



No thanks.

This reminds me of the time I cut the tip of my thumb off.

It was attached only because of a tiny bit of skin.

It was Nearly-Tipless Thumb.



Jelly said:


> how the hell did vib-ribbon get mentioned in this thread
> 
> incidentally, what is this thread about



Another 'what if' scenario.


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

well i more meant at this point
since its obviously not about the topic anymore


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> incidentally, what is this thread about



It doesn't matter.

And Vib Ribbon was awesome, shut up.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> well i more meant at this point
> since its obviously not about the topic anymore



It's about derailing this thread in an attempt to get it locked.

It's about Harebelle.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's about derailing this thread in an attempt to get it locked.
> 
> It's about Harebelle.



Took long enough. I:<

So this one train came flying off the tracks and nearly crushed Nicolas Cage's character!


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Took long enough. I:<
> 
> So this one train came flying off the tracks and nearly crushed Nicolas Cage's character!



So this female from the UK decided that she was a furry.

She decided to join FAF and talk about 4chan.

She fit in almost perfectly.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Use Phoenix Down!


 That would instantly kill him huh xD


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That would instantly kill him huh xD



Well, since I'm not undead it wouldn't, no.

And either way, it would act as a heal for undead.

It would leave a few hp.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So this female from the UK decided that she was a furry.
> 
> She decided to join FAF and talk about 4chan.
> 
> She fit in almost perfectly.


:3c
I've never fit in anywhere in my life. -burns down high school-

Actually, I was born a furry. I CAN'T HELP IT, STOP DISCRIMINATING AGAINST ME!

TF2chan > 4/7/420/chan
We should talk about Sniper/Spy slash.



south syde dobe said:


> That would instantly kill him huh xD



I was so proud when I worked that out playing FFX. :3


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> :3c
> I've never fit in anywhere in my life. -burns down high school-
> 
> Actually, I was born a furry. I CAN'T HELP IT, STOP DISCRIMINATING AGAINST ME!
> ...



Ahhh...

That's where I remember that from.

FF.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

DOCTAH!


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> DOCTAH!



HEY, DOC, C'MON MAN!
-unf unf-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> HEY, DOC, C'MON MAN!
> -unf unf-



I LIKE THIS DOCTOR!


...
WHO TOUCH MY GUN? 

ALL OF YOU ARE DEAD!


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

There really should be a TF2-teens video game. They're all going to a posh school and bullying eachother... <3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Spooge would be dripping from the walls.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Spooge would be dripping from the walls.


 
And ceilings.
Don't forget about those bats.


----------



## Error 404 (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> There really should be a TF2-teens video game. They're all going to a posh school and bullying eachother... <3



Scout's first job; paperboy! :3

Slightly more on topic; would, in this theoretical highschool, be actually like our fursonas, or just a bunch of basement dwellers?


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 3, 2010)

What if people just made furry clubs?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> What if people just made furry clubs?



I might consider that if I find enough people in college.  I know there's at least one other furry that goes to my college (but I don't know her personally.  I pick up on things, and she draws a bit TOO much to not be one.) and there's another person that could easily become a furry (his squirrel obsession has been going on several months strong, no sign of stopping)

so that's three to start out with.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I might consider that if I find enough people in college.  I know there's at least one other furry that goes to my college (but I don't know her personally.  I pick up on things, and she draws a bit TOO much to not be one.) and there's another person that could easily become a furry (his squirrel obsession has been going on several months strong, no sign of stopping)
> 
> so that's three to start out with.



You probably should. But then again how do you advertise furry clubs if they/you are keeping it secret


----------



## Slyck (May 4, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> What if we brought tits or a tasty sammich?
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh god I didn't read in the brackets. WHY DIDN'T I READ IN THE BRACKETS!? *runs to corner*



Hey man the brackets are all making the highschool a furry one. Get it?


----------



## Oovie (May 4, 2010)

Judging by the amounts of spooge in this high school, I'm going to need to carry around a breathing respirator from the rankness that'll build over a period of time. I suppose our aquatic friends will have to swim around in it more so than they do already too!

Think they'll have classes in the trees for us?


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would love it. Art classes teaching you how to draw yiff (awkward), furpiles in the halls (not cool), and awesome teachers!   From the last time this was posted: people ranking Forum Legend and up are allowed to be teachers! ^_^



I'd go in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kane Higourashi (May 4, 2010)

I think it would be fucking awsom. Where is my suitcase. i would be out of here so fast, i wouldn't have time to pack :arrow:


----------



## Kane Higourashi (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> More like yiff wallpaper on every square inch of the hallways, classrooms, etc. along with PLENTY of broom closets *wink wink*.
> 
> 
> ok, you are some sick fuckers, you know that. What is with all the yiff. i mean, are you all just pervs or what. I think it's bout time someone put an end to your little "yiff perade" and become a real furry. do you even know what a furry is. Where is my shot gun, god damn it. i mean fuck. fucking yiff wall paper, yiff art classes. Point bland period
> ...


----------



## Kane Higourashi (May 4, 2010)

you are aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllll sick fucks. you can all go to hell, talking about a sexual school. some would be alright, but seriously.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Kane Higourashi said:


> you are aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllll sick fucks. you can all go to hell, talking about a sexual school. some would be alright, but seriously.


Not _everyone _here is a sick fucking pervert.

Just most.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

Kane Higourashi said:


> you are aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllll sick fucks. you can all go to hell, talking about a sexual school. some would be alright, but seriously.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Not to brag, but I grew up in a very liberal so cal town... people were cool with alot of shit... and I had alot of friends... so if it were a FURRY-highschool holyshit... I would have actually got laid alot in high school : )


----------



## Don (May 4, 2010)

Kane Higourashi said:


> Scotty1700 said:
> 
> 
> > More like yiff wallpaper on every square inch of the hallways, classrooms, etc. along with PLENTY of broom closets *wink wink*.
> ...


----------



## Kreevox (May 4, 2010)

What would the mascot be?

sumbody in a human suit?


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> What would the mascot be?
> 
> sumbody in a human suit?



Silence of the lambs much?


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

Kane Higourashi said:


> you are aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllll sick fucks. you can all go to hell, talking about a sexual school. some would be alright, but seriously.



U mad?


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Kane Higourashi said:


> you are aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllll sick fucks. you can all go to hell, talking about a sexual school. some would be alright, but seriously.


Sounds like someone needs to chill (..would :V be appropriate?)


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sounds like someone needs to chill (..would :V be appropriate?)



I just assumed it was sarcasm, so :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2010)

It would be kinda cool but I might get into a lot of trouble :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 4, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> It would be kinda cool but I might get into a lot of trouble :V


 
For all the sexual things that would be considered unholy by more than fifty religious sects that you would do to the majority of the student body?
 Er, I mean... Why's that?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> For all the sexual things that would be considered unholy by more than fifty religious sects that you would do to the majority of the student body?
> Er, I mean... Why's that?


I'm very mischievous and I'm a prankster.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 4, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I'm very mischievous and I'm a prankster.


 
I take it you either didn't highlight my post, or you were simply ignoring it.
*snickers*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 4, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I take it you either didn't highlight my post, or you were simply ignoring it.
> *snickers*


*gigglesnort*


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

Kane Higourashi said:


> More like yiff wallpaper on every square inch of the hallways, classrooms, etc. along with PLENTY of broom closets *wink wink*.
> 
> 
> ok, you are some sick fuckers, you know that. What is with all the yiff. i mean, are you all just pervs or what. I think it's bout time someone put an end to your little "yiff perade" and become a real furry. do you even know what a furry is. Where is my shot gun, god damn it. i mean fuck. fucking yiff wall paper, yiff art classes. Point bland period
> ...





Kane Higourashi said:


> you are aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllll sick fucks. you can all go to hell, talking about a sexual school. some would be alright, but seriously.



You do realize what fandom this is, right?

You also realize what a joke is, right?

I mean, god damn, and people say perverted furries are fucking stupid.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

In music class, everyone would be playing the woodwind.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 6, 2010)

Chuck Norris or Mr. T got shut down faster then this and I think this thread is more ridiculous


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Chuck Norris or Mr. T got shut down faster then this and I think this thread is more ridiculous


Well... This is actually FURRY related.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK IS THIS THREAD STILL ALIVE


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THIS THREAD STILL ALIVE


 don't you know? it's sucked the life out of every body thats posted on it. so now it's alive and full of furry goodness.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

This is old, like cheese.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> This is old, like ME.


 
Oh, I just went there.
*snaps in Z formation*


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

I'm Commander Shepard, and this is my least favorite thread on the FAF.


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm Commander Shepard, and this is my least favorite thread on the FAF.



I come back a goddamn week later and this shit is still alive. What the hell?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 7, 2010)

Sex Education would just be Orgy Education.


----------



## sexysquirelllickylicky (May 7, 2010)

orgy's but with squirells and foxes, fuck yess im hard already


----------



## Garreth (May 7, 2010)

sexysquirelllickylicky said:


> orgy's but with squirells and foxes, fuck yess im hard already



I'd really hate to see what you do at a public park.


----------



## Melrius (May 7, 2010)

One word...Awesome.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

sexysquirelllickylicky said:


> orgy's but with squirells and foxes, fuck yess im hard already


What the fuck is this I don't even


----------



## Zontar (May 8, 2010)

The showers would start getting that clog problem where all the semen just builds up from all the gay sex taking place.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

why is this thread still here guys what the hell


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

sexysquirelllickylicky said:


> orgy's but with squirells and foxes, fuck yess im hard already


o__e


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sex Education would just be Orgy Education.


It's also hands-on. Or should I say...

Paws-on!

*rimshot and self-laughter*



Icarus615 said:


> why is this thread still here guys what the hell


 Because this is the only way to get sex into the schools. Also, not everyone likes clean, straight sex like you.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Because this is the only way to get sex into the schools. Also, not everyone likes clean, straight sex like you.



This is the alternative: 





sexysquirelllickylicky said:


> orgy's but with squirells and foxes, fuck yess im hard already


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

I feel like sigging that. Should I?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 8, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> In music class, everyone would be playing the woodwind.


Actually, I think they'd all be playing boring techno music because I don't think I have ever seen a furry who plays a real musical instrument.


----------



## Error 404 (May 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Actually, I think they'd all be playing boring techno music because I don't think I have ever seen a furry who plays a real musical instrument.



I play the bass, and piano D:


----------



## Seriman (May 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Actually, I think they'd all be playing boring techno music because I don't think I have ever seen a furry who plays a real musical instrument.


I play Alto Sax. :3


----------



## Fatal_Wolf (May 8, 2010)

Keeping out of the sexual activity I think a furry school would be great idea


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Fatal_Wolf said:


> Keeping out of the sexual activity I think a furry school would be great idea


 no sexual activity in a furry school?  omg it's the apocalypse!!! flee run for your lives


----------



## Don (May 8, 2010)

Fatal_Wolf said:


> Keeping out of the sexual activity I think a furry school would be great idea



That is impossible. If anything, the whole school would be based just off sex.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I play the bass, and piano D:


I play the triangle. :3


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

WHY

CAN'T

THIS

THREAD

F
U
C
K
I
N
G

D
I
E


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

moo


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

Goddammit, guys, just let this thread die in peace.

...I play xylophone.

No, really. I do.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Goddammit, guys, just let this thread die in peace.
> 
> ...I play xylophone.
> 
> No, really. I do.


But then some douche will necro it

..and I play the trumpet irl


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But then some douche will necro it
> 
> ..and I play the trumpet irl


Yeah, but necro's are inevitable anyway.

Trumpets kinda suck, everywhere I've heard them in a high school band they've been bad.

Percussion FTW.


----------



## Browder (May 9, 2010)

You know if you keep posting in it, it won't go away.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, but necro's are inevitable anyway.
> 
> Trumpets kinda suck, everywhere I've heard them in a high school band they've been bad.
> 
> Percussion FTW.


True

Depends on the band, cuz sometimes percussion can do a pretty shitty job

For us, it's the flutes


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know if you keep posting in it, it won't go away.


Something tells me we're trying to get it locked


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know if you keep posting in it, it won't go away.



o rly?


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2010)

Mods, please nuke this thread. PLEASE.

Should've died last month.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Mods, please nuke this thread. PLEASE.
> 
> Should've died last month.


And we all know what happens whenever I try to use the gun


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Dearest fandom:
*You're fucked.*
Sincerely, Slyck.

Who's with me?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Goddammit, guys, just let this thread die in peace.
> 
> ...I play xylophone.
> 
> No, really. I do.


I rock the cowbell.


----------



## Seriman (May 9, 2010)

I play the electric woodblock. :V


----------



## Zontar (May 9, 2010)

I play the skinflute. 

Or would like to.


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I rock the cowbell.



Hah.

But really, I had a cowbell part for one of our songs and I played it just like Gene did.

There were pictures.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Zontar said:


> I play the skinflute.
> 
> Or would like to.


i was waiting for somebody to post that


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

So is this thread dead yet?

. . .

Oops I think I just bumped it again by accident. Sorry guys.


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> So is this thread dead yet?
> 
> . . .
> 
> Oops I think I just bumped it again by accident. Sorry guys.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hah.
> 
> But really, I had a cowbell part for one of our songs and I played it just like Gene did.
> 
> There were pictures.


lolz ensued.


----------



## Ames (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> lolz ensued.


I drew this for you.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Don't no one else post in this god forsaken thread D:<


----------



## Enwon (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Don't no one else post in this god forsaken thread D:<


Alright, I'm not posting in this thread.  This thread is dumb, and there is no reason for me to post in it.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Scotty would share his pogostick with all of his male classmates. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty would share his pogostick with all of his male classmates. :3


GOT...FUCKING...DAMN...IT!!! OJAOJGFOSIJDOKFJSOIDFJSKDJFOSIJFOSD
*ragequits*


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty would share his pogostick with all of his male classmates. :3



hahah, no need to ragequit South side, I'll share xD


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> hahah, no need to ragequit South side, I'll share xD


oshit xD


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> oshit xD



And I still have plenty to go around, you'll get double rations xD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

:| 

Foxes.


----------



## CFox (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :|
> 
> Foxes.


:|

Humans.


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 10, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> You mean the furry fandom as it is?


No, I think the OP wants furry immurrsion schools. Because French immersion isn't pointless enough.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 10, 2010)

It would become Furginia Tech if I went there.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> :|
> 
> Humans.


So... what the hell are you, some kind of A.I. that likes to pretend that it's a fox?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

We could have like a foreign exchange thing between furs and humans!


----------



## Stahi (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

oh crap...


----------



## CFox (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> So... what the hell are you, some kind of A.I. that likes to pretend that it's a fox?



No, not at all.

*Part of my facial skin slowly peels back, revealing robotic parts and tech*

Not at all...

*Quickly puts it back into place and fixes it*



Im'a fox :3 *Derp Face*


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 11, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> *Part of my facial skin slowly peels back, revealing robotic parts and tech*
> 
> ...



We're not going to be assimilated are we?


----------



## Shaui (May 11, 2010)

Somebody please lock this thread and let it die already..


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

Why don't we just derail it and force lock down?


----------



## Shaui (May 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Why don't we just derail it and force lock down?




Only furries in high school? OMG THAT IS A LOT OF SHEATHS AND COCKS LOOOLOLOOLOLOLOO


----------



## Stahi (May 11, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Only furries in high school? OMG THAT IS A LOT OF  SHEATHS AND COCKS LOOOLOLOOLOLOLOO




OH MURR I HOPE MY SCIENCE TEACHER GIVES ME A CHEMISTRY LESSON TODAY.  "SEXUAL" CHEMISTRY, THAT IS.  YIFF YIFF MURRRRRSCRITCHES


----------



## yourbestfriend (May 11, 2010)

Hmm...
it might b cool.


----------



## Tally (May 11, 2010)

yourbestfriend said:


> Hmm...
> it might b cool.



Yes, it might b*e* cool indeed...


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

Having sex with a teacher to pass a class wouldn't be considered a crime but a requirement.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

SPOOGE... EVERYWHERE.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Having sex with a teacher to pass a class wouldn't be considered a crime but a requirement.


 
What if she's a female teacher?


----------



## Vriska (May 11, 2010)

I jizzzed, I love you trolololol.


----------



## Attaman (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> SPOOGE... EVERYWHERE.



Global Saturation?


----------



## Attaman (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> We could have like a foreign exchange thing between furs and humans!


  Yes, yes, dehumanize them... it's a perfect plan...

I approve.


----------



## Kiva (May 11, 2010)

You would be made fun of for being straight... :/


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wouldn't mind it, hehe the occasional gang rape in the shower rooms would be fun
> 
> /slight sarcasm?


:0

I'd always carry a sawn off shotgun with me... or maybe something equal noticeable and deadly, if i were to attend at all, for reasons mentioned ^


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 12, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Why don't we just derail it and force lock down?


 i thought this thread has been derailed so many time already even amtrack couldn't save it


----------



## Taren Fox (May 12, 2010)

Furry High would be ridden with STDs.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Furry High would be ridden with STDs.



You'd ride the STD's if it were possible.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

Kifale said:


> You would be made fun of for being straight... :/



Believe it or not, I have.  (jokingly of course, but...  the gays where I live aren't shy about it...)


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Furry High would be ridden with STDs.



This thread.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This thread.


ib4AIDSreference.


----------



## Kintavo (May 12, 2010)

I'd get a scholarship and play as many sports as possible.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 12, 2010)

i'm thinking that the worse thing about it would be all the marking that would be going on.


----------



## darknova69 (May 12, 2010)

i would rape my art teacher


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

This thread needs a STD and slowly needs to die off in a corner somewhere D:



darknova69 said:


> i would rape my art teacher


 GOT DAMN NEWFAGS!!!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 12, 2010)

darknova69 said:


> i would rape my art teacher


...the fuck?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ...the fuck?


 I just hope he's kidding but you never know with the newbies :|


----------



## Taekel (May 12, 2010)

/commence the konga-line of STDs.


----------



## Roccie (May 12, 2010)

I wish... i so so wish this would happen XD;; Know how many times kids in my class are all "You're a furry?! You fuck animals?!?!" and i have to sit and explain ^^;; It'd be so much more fun if everyone were a furry  I wouldn't have to explain, and we could all draw badges together~

Or if it were like... IRL furries (as in like, our fursonas exist as us) then that'd be even cooler! Though if any of you have read LamontRaccoon on DA's comic, you know we'd end up being racist fucks with our species, etc. Crap. Not a lot of poms like me ._. I'd feel so alien... No hate ^^;


----------



## Taren Fox (May 13, 2010)

Taekel said:


> /commence the konga-line of STDs.


All aboard the AIDS train!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 15, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You'd ride the STD's if it were possible.


STD's are like a car or horse? D:


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (May 15, 2010)

That would be awesome.  I would love to go to a furry only high school.


----------



## Dragonbones (May 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I think this topic existed a couple months ago.
> 
> What if there were a school with only furs in it? Would it be awesome or would it be REALLY awesome? :B



Foxes would be there in vast quantities,so,don't ever go there.


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 15, 2010)

There'd be a small,highly controversial Straight alliance that all the gay furries make fun of


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

THIS THREAD SHOULD JUST DIE NOW.


----------



## Don (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> THIS THREAD SHOULD JUST DIE NOW.



*Raises rifle*

Who else wants to be in the firing squad? :V


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> *Raises rifle*
> 
> Who else wants to be in the firing squad? :V


Me. -Grabs toilet paper launcher-


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Let's make sure this thread STAYS dead.


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Let's make sure this thread STAYS dead.


  Then we also need one or 2 of these


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Let's make sure this thread STAYS dead.



Barrett is one of the most awesome companies EVER.  Any company that makes a .50 cal that the military uses is automatically awesome.  R. Lee Ermey was on a show once...  didn't hold the Barrett tight enough, and the scope drew blood 

EDIT: sufficient derailment achieved, thread destroyed.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 16, 2010)

Lets derail the thread into guns so it will be locked! ^^
I like the silenced mp5.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

The mp5 shoots 9mm pistol rounds, which are already weak enough as is in terms of penetration, and adding a silencer on top of that? :V

silenced mp7 Ftw!


----------



## TreacleFox (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> The mp5 shoots 9mm pistol rounds, which are already weak enough as is in terms of penetration, and adding a silencer on top of that? :V
> 
> silenced mp7 Ftw!



>.>

...

Well my next favorite gun is the colt anaconda. Even though its kind of impractical size for a hand gun... w/e





Im going to say something on-topic so I cant get banned... =/

What sports would they play at a furry school?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

God dammit you guys, as silly as this thread was, posting fetishistic photos of guns is even worse because it makes you all look like nerdy fags.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> God dammit you guys, as silly as this thread was, posting fetishistic photos of guns is even worse because it makes you all look like nerdy fags.


Why do I find myself agreeing with every one of your posts? x3


----------



## Tally (May 16, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why do I find myself agreeing with every one of your posts? x3



Mature minds think alike?

Great would be too generous.
Just joking!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Mature minds think alike?
> 
> Great would be too generous.
> Just joking!


;3 mmhmmmmm.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why do I find myself agreeing with every one of your posts? x3


Because I have an avatar of PepÃ© Le Pew with a cigarette, so any arguments are invalid.

Besides, guns are just black penises made out of metal.


----------



## Tally (May 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Because I have an avatar of PepÃ© Le Pew with a cigarette, so any arguments are invalid.
> 
> Besides, guns are just black penises made out of metal.



Yep, it's a shame so many people are posting pictures of metal black penises.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Yep, it's a shame so many people are posting pictures of metal black penises.


The grammar's a bit odd here, but I can see why because "black metal penises" would be something (NSFW!!!) completely different.


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

If you guys want to mess around, form an IRC channel of some sort, instead of derailing threads beyond redemption. Feel free to make a thread to organize that sort of thing, but for future reference: derailing threads won't be tolerated.

Locked.


----------

